# looking to trade my Yugo SKS



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey guys, im looking to trade my Yugo SKS for a shotgun to hunt ducks and other birds. Im looking for a 26 or 28 inch barrel, pump preferred, but not a deal breaker if not. 12 gauge.

The SKS is in immaculate shape, and it has all matching numbers.
Its my favorite gun to shoot, but I am building an AR that will take its place as my funtime plinker.

The wife will never let me purchase another gun right now, so a trade is my option. hah

Im at work and dont have pics right now, but I can get you some if you are interested.

I also have a rem 700 in .308 that is customized and set up great. free float barrel, new stock, bipod, and the scope alone was over $500. 
I would trade this as well, but it would need to be a sweet shotty, or a normal shotty and some cash maybe.

If you want pics of either, let me know.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

morvlorv said:


> ... I am building an AR that will take its place as my funtime plinker.


Just say'n:

http://www.joeboboutfitters.com/New_Frontier_Armory_LW_15_Complete_Poly_Lower_p/nfa-lw15blk.htm

Built one last year for my boy to burn cheap / dirty ammo in. 500 rounds or so and it's been great. Hope to buy 2 more pretty soon.

-DallanC


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks Dallan. 
I actually looked into those but went a different route.

I have my upper and my lower, just waiting for a few more parts that Santa will hopefully bring, then its all done.


----------

